# Middle East & North Africa Vape Awards



## Silver (20/6/22)

Got this on email from vapouround.co.uk 

Interesting to see the names on this list.

It's the first ever Middle East & North Africa Vape Awards

Website link is here:








Awards - MENA VAPE AWARDS


WELCOME TO THE FIRST EVER MIDDLE EAST AND NORTH AFRICA VAPE AWARDS PRESENTED BY VAPOUROUND X VAPE PAPER The MENA Awards celebrate the very best of the Middle East and North African vape industry. Recognising all the incredible brands and innovators who keep pushing the vape industry forward in...




menavapeawards.com





Here are the key images of the winners

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Informative 2


----------

